# The newly-reopened Burke-Gilman near Seattle



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Today we got a break from the steady rain we've had the last couple weeks and it gave me a chance to try out the new Pinarello Paris I bought. My standard ride for years has been the Sammamish River Trail, starting at Marymoor near my house, and continuing all the way around Lake Washington on the Burke-Gilman into Seattle, near Husky Stadium.

But all last season, they had it closed for repairs just past Log Boom Park, forcing me to turn around. But today it was open. And it's GREAT. All new paving, not just patched, with nice drainage. What a nice job they did with it. Yet another reason I just love living near Seattle.

Anyone else been out there to see what they've done?


----------



## westrider7 (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait, is it still the Burke Gillman Experience if you are not bunny-hopping your road bike over broken pavement and tree roots?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

westrider7 said:


> Wait, is it still the Burke Gillman Experience if you are not bunny-hopping your road bike over broken pavement and tree roots?


If you're really looking for that experience, it can still be found on the SRT between Woodinville and the golf course.


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rode it for the first time today.They did a really nice job.


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

its fantastic! smooth as butter


----------



## smisa27 (Apr 26, 2012)

I rode it just a few days ago and have been riding it for a while. After the refix, I am loving the new pavement and and the environment around it. It makes it even more beautiful and enjoyable as a cyclist or even pedestrian.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I was wondering if they were done with it. I'll try it out tomorrow am. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodedmunkee (Mar 14, 2012)

I rode there last week and it was indeed nice and smooth. Too bad there was road construction somewhere in Juanita that made my ride less enjoyable.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Annoyingly, this will mean that more muppet on their huffy will be out on the trail forgetting it's a 2 way road and casually cruising into the oncoming lane...


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

Some friends of mine who are STP training say it's really nice, but I have yet to ride it, and with nice weather I'll try and stick to the roads when the burke is too busy, I'm from Jaunita/Finn hill so it's not too far away.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

They tore it up the past couple of days up near Log Boom park. You had to get off and walk your bike through about 100 yd section of dirt. Hopefully they will have it paved again soon


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

Still closed as of this morning at Log Boom park.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

I rode the lake this past Saturday 5/19/12 and the trail was open and paved at Log Boom, FYI.


----------

